
Nike just unveiled the first real power lacing sneaker the Hyperadapt-1-0 - klintcho
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/16/nike-just-unveiled-the-first-real-power-lacing-sneaker-the-hyperadapt-1-0/
======
mchahn
There are probably a lot of good answers to this question, but why not just
use velcro? If velcro isn't strong enough then I'm sure that designing better
velcro would be easier than designing this.

